# Interesting signatures



## shackleton (Aug 21, 2007)

How does one get those interesting signatures?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 21, 2007)

See here.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 22, 2007)

joshua said:


> shackleton said:
> 
> 
> > How does one get those interesting signatures?
> ...



 He said a-dopey. *snort*


----------

